# My sweet Lily is blind!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The blindness came out of nowhere and happened rather quickly...over the last week or so I think..her behavior has been odd and now I know why..I am so sad..we saw the vet today, and he confirmed that she is totally blind in both eyes..he checked her eye pressure and one of her eyes has glaucoma but not the other..both of her pupils are totally dilated and the lenses are a bit cloudy. She is also running a slight fever. Dr. Parker is running a bunch of tests on her. We won't hear back until tomorrow..she has had no other symptoms other than the blindness, and fever..her weight is good, eating and drinking normally..we love her very much and she will always be with us..please pray for my sweet Lily..thank you


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, April! I will keep precious Lily in my prayers. Just remember that sight is not nearly as important to dogs than it is to us. But I hope there are no other issues going on. I know you're giving her the best care possible. Hugs!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh April, I am so sorry and so shocked to read this. How old is Lily? I would think it would be unusual for blindness to come on that quickly. Being an indoor dog, it is unlikely that she got into anything. My thoughts are with you as you seek an answer. I do know that dogs can lead very good lives even without sight, but you will need to adjust - don't move things around, make noises when you approach so as to not startle her, etc.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Bless her heart April.... Im so sorry your little Lily is blind.:smcry:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh April, I'm so sorry! This is such sad news. I hope the vet figures out what caused this. Hugs and Prayers for you and Lily.


----------



## Kiyah's mom (May 30, 2016)

So sorry April but some very good advice from Walter. We had a blind little guy who did really well as long as nothing was moved. Also ,remember to block any stairways and watch for anything that she could run into that may be sharp. I have seen some who have a device they can wear which extends out in front to give warning before running into something. Best wishes!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no!!! :shocked: That's quick to happen! Does the doc think it may be something that could possibly be corrected? I know Tinker is having a hard time seeing...it takes him forever to go down stairs...one at a time, looking back and forth at each step as he goes. His eye's are cloudy also.

Hope I catch your update...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Oh no!!! :shocked: That's quick to happen! Does the doc think it may be something that could possibly be corrected? I know Tinker is having a hard time seeing...it takes him forever to go down stairs...one at a time, looking back and forth at each step as he goes. His eye's are cloudy also.
> 
> Hope I catch your update...



My buster was not blind but had more limited vision. I installed runner lights down the length of the stairs to make sure there was more light.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Please ask your vet about optic neuritis as it can come on quite fast. Here is a link about it. Optic Nerve Swelling in Dogs in humans, optic neuritis is treated with steroids and does not always end in permanent blindness. Good luck and best wishes to you and your little lily


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry. I hope the vet can figure out what is wrong.I read the article from Amanda.Since it came on so quickly maybe it's something like that.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

April, I am so sorry to hear this. It could be caused by several different things ... maybe SARDS that I think is more common in Maltese? But, then maybe it could just be happening with Lily getting older? I will have you and precious Lily in my prayers. I will be looking for an update ... and praying that it is a positive one.

April, I will be blowing a kiss up to Heaven for your sweet Eva in a few minutes as we light our candles this evening.

Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh no. This is just horrible. I wonder if it could be SARDS? My daughters Papillion went blind suddenly and that's what she was diagnosed with. My daughter took her to an eye specialist. There is a definite test that tells whether it's SARDS or not. Sydney was only seven when she was struck down by it. So sad. While there is no cure for SARDS, the dog can live a relatively normal life. I hope it's something else.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so sorry! I hope you get answers quickly!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry:Oh April I will most definitely be praying for little Lily. My heart breaks, I love you dear friend we go back a long way. I know how much you love Lily, the same way I love Matilda and now Maddie. We will go through this together good days and bad, I'm here for you

Please update ok


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

April, first of all, I am so sorry for you and sweet Lily. But it is so strange to me. A couple of days ago, MiMi paused before coming through the door from the patio to the house. She seemed unable to navigate. I was naturally freaked out. I questioned if she could just suddenly go blind. Now I hear this. I have not noticed a similar incident, but ...well....I don't know what to say. I just hold onto the hope that you, and my little niece will be okay. Sending you hugs and well wishes....and lots and lots of love.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry..I hope it won't be permanent..
My Amy was blind but she did well, since it was slow in coming..Bitsy is nearly blind now too..
She does really well unless it's low lighting in mornings and evenings.. Strange places are hard for her..


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

April, I know this can be so scary and I'm hoping your vet can come up with the cause! the good news is that many dogs deal pretty well with the loss of sight and they really don't understand that they are limited in any way. My cousin has and ederly min pin that is deaf and blind @ 18 years old, and functions pretty darn well. Hugs and hopes for some answers...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - I'm so sorry. I was so shocked when I read the subject.  I would definitely get her to an ophthalmologist and get it checked out. There are some eye conditions that can be reversed and where time is of the essence. You need an expert on that area. Praying all will be okay. :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for you and Lily. There are a lot of dogs out there that are blind and seem to handle it very well. I do think there may be a product out that are like smelly stickers that you put on your wall so she can navigate your home.

Like someone else said don't move furniture. Her other senses will kick in and I think she will be able to cope quite well.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

April I hope they figure out why this happened. It's very hard waiting on a diagnosis. Oliver was diagnosed with primary glaucoma at six. One of his eyes even with surgery went almost immediately. The other eye spiked a year later. It was controlled with meds for awhile then surgery then meds. Surgery was more advanced for his second eye. When he passed away he could see some light and dark. I noticed Oliver's because one morning one eye was twice the size of the other one. I thought he must have an eye infection. Whisked him to the vet and he sent us straight to the opthamogist the same day. They did surgery on him the next day trying to save his eye. It was a battle trying to keep his pressures down. I almost bought a pressure tool!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L............Love bug will always see your love:heart:

I.............in spite of her condition, she will develop other senses:aktion033:

L.............light she will see wherever you are:Sunny Smile:

Y.............Yes, it's true, they can manage very well even if they can't see:hump:


.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh dear, prayers for sweet Lily.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear this. Hopefully it's something that can be corrected.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone so much for your encouragement and responding to my post..my vet is trained in opthalmology..he says there is nothing that can be done..no light is getting through to her brain..he is leaning toward SARD, but wants to do further testing..Lily is adapting well..she remembers where the potty pads and the water bowl are.. She has no pain. I have a gate up to keep her from the stairs..I have to help her to her bowl at mealtime..what I am worried about is when we move to our new home which is in the building process..it is smaller and no stairs, but everything will be different for Lily..


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

April, she will adjust to her new surroundings after a while. Dogs have an amazing mapping capability. It will be important not to move furniture around or leave something out in the middle of the floor. She will also learn to follow the others. It is such a sad thing to see, but she will adjust. My heart goes out to you and Lily.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh April, I am so sorry you and Lily are darling with this. Polly and I are sending hugs and prayers!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, Maggie..I just spoke with Dr. Parker..all her tests are normal, so she is a healthy girl except for her eyes. Dr. Parker has diagnosed her with SARD..we feel the slight fever was stress-related..that being said, I must take her back Friday morning to have her eye pressure checked again for glaucoma..Dr. Parker says maybe he may have gotten a bad reading, which is what we are hoping, but if her pressure continues to go up, that could be a problem..I have never heard of SARD or glaucoma in a dog..Lily will be 7 years old on August 1st..the research I have done indicates that there is a predisposition for SARD in Maltese with about 60% of those affected being middle-aged females...please pray there is no glaucoma present..will keep everyone posted after our Friday visit..thanks again for your concern and encouragement..:wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry April  Hoping for the best!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry April, I know you have some challenges ahead as does poor little Lilly. Hopefully, you all will adjust quickly to the change.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, April! That is sad news - I'm so very sorry. Sending hugs for you and Lily.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Please also be aware that there is a milder form of GME called Ocular GME. I'm going to tell you that most vets won't recognize this. It might not hurt to see a neurologist to be sure.
Diagnosing Granulomatous Meningoencephalitis (GME) in Dogs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh April, I am so sad to hear this. Our Lily! Our precious girl! You must be devastated. I am so sorry. Please know that I am thinking of you with a heavy heart. I send you my love, dear friend!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry this has happened to Lily. Sending prayers for Lily and you.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Lily. Hoping for the best for your sweet baby.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

April. It looks like there is some research being done in the area. It is possible that the research could be expanded and made more available. Right now the requirements for treatment are not very practical but who knows what advances can be made.

News Service: Iowa State University

Thinking of Lily and you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> April. It looks like there is some research being done in the area. It is possible that the research could be expanded and made more available. Right now the requirements for treatment are not very practical but who knows what advances can be made.
> 
> News Service: Iowa State University
> 
> Thinking of Lily and you.


Wow - a very promising article. Again they say time is of the essence. Thanks, Walter for finding that. Your library skills at their best. :thumbsup:


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

So sorry about what happen to your Lily, April! Hope there's a treatment who can cure this kind of disease. Sending my thoughts and prayer to you. Hope Lily will treated soon, dont lose hope. God is always good.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> April. It looks like there is some research being done in the area. It is possible that the research could be expanded and made more available. Right now the requirements for treatment are not very practical but who knows what advances can be made.
> 
> News Service: Iowa State University
> 
> Thinking of Lily and you.


Amazing! Walter, you rock!
April, this doesn't seem so outrageous in terms of price. I would really consider contacting the Iowa clinic---Lily is so young! Please know I will pray for wisdom. Love you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> April. It looks like there is some research being done in the area. It is possible that the research could be expanded and made more available. Right now the requirements for treatment are not very practical but who knows what advances can be made.
> 
> News Service: Iowa State University
> 
> Thinking of Lily and you.


This is awesome news! And really, the cost are not that high.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They have only treated a few dogs so far. I think the research may be promising though.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Praying for Lily that she may be able to be helped with her blindness. I was so very sorry to read about her and will continue to pray for her and you as well.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Lily. Sard can come on overnight. That is exactly what happened to a friend of mine. Her Maltese was fine one day and totally blind the next day. It was a male Maltese living with a Havanese and a Bearded Collie. He got around and functioned very well by following the other dogs. He has now passed, but his blindness didn't hinder his quality of life.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It may be that the help Walter suggested is not available to the public of yet, but it would be worth contacting them just to see as time is apparently of the essence.
I too had a blind dog, but he was old & had a liver issue all of his life. There are many things one can do to help make the transition easier & it really is amazing that they do so well. I do think, however, that when this happens so suddenly rather than over an adjustment time, it would be much harder initially. April, I am holding you close in prayer & thought today. May God give you wisdom!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> It may be that the help Walter suggested is not available to the public of yet, but it would be worth contacting them just to see as time is apparently of the essence.
> I too had a blind dog, but he was old & had a liver issue all of his life. There are many things one can do to help make the transition easier & it really is amazing that they do so well. I do think, however, that when this happens so suddenly rather than over an adjustment time, it would be much harder initially. April, I am holding you close in prayer & thought today. May God give you wisdom!


Thank you so much, my sweet sister:wub:..actually, Lily is pretty spunky today..:HistericalSmiley:my vet will check her again for glaucoma on Friday morning..this worries me more than her SARD..if her pressure is still up, we will be referred to an opthalmologist in Charlotte. Will keep everyone posted..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Thank you so much, my sweet sister:wub:..actually, Lily is pretty spunky today..:HistericalSmiley:my vet will check her again for glaucoma on Friday morning..this worries me more than her SARD..if her pressure is still up, we will be referred to an opthalmologist in Charlotte. Will keep everyone posted..


April - if her pressure is up they might put her on Methazolamide to lessen it. Tyler's on it for his seizures and it's a glaucome medication that lessens pressure.
Save​


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April I'm praying for Lily, praying she will adjust, praying for her levels, glaucoma can be treated. April I wish I could give you a hug it's so hard on us as well. Lily will be fine, so many prayers :wub: I love you sister:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh April, I'm so sorry to hear about Lily's blindness, what a shock to read that it was so sudden. I'm glad she's doing well despite it all but I hope they can help her too.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My daughter is in her last part of school to be a vet. I asked her about this and here is her responds:
There is no cure or treatment for sards &#55357;&#56852; the cells that allow for vision are dead and will not regenerate and it can be seen with glaucoma often. She is just reaching the age for this disease. I'm just wondering if she went to an ophthalmologist? There are a few things that look like sards. At a gp it is common to have false eye pressure readings. If it was my patient I would run a full blood panel and blood pressures as well as a low dose dex suppression test to rule out cushings and if all was well refer to ophthalmologist where they would likely run an erg. If the erg is normal it is not sards and then would need more diagnostics such as imaging to look for tumors or inflammation in the brain and optic nerve. But if it is in fact sards the vision loss is permanent. It is not painful. They would just need to make some adjustments around the home and the dog can continue to live a wonderful life.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cindy, did you show her the article that Walter posted? This is apparently something new & while they don't know how long the results will last, it does seem to give some hope.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Cindy, did you show her the article that Walter posted? This is apparently something new & while they don't know how long the results will last, it does seem to give some hope.


I will show it to her.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Good news! Lily does NOT have glaucoma.:chili: She does not have Cushing's either, nor any neurological symptoms that might indicate GME or meningitis..she does have a history of auto-immune disease, however. Dr. Parker thinks this might be the cause of her blindness. He has her on two herbal medications for her immune system and has also put her on steroids as a precaution..he says that maybe some of her vision may return. We should know by Monday..Thank you for all who have prayed for us! We are so grateful to God for Lily not having glaucoma..she is doing well, even playing with her toys...she is very much herself today..thanks again, my dear SM family..:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April -- that's terrific news. :chili::chili: I'm so happy and praying that her sight returns. Maybe for some reason there's some inflammation that's causing it and the steroids will help. Just helped make my weekend better.:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's fabulous news!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh April---what fantastic news!!!!!! 
I have Lisi on Transfer Factor (suggested by wholistic vet in Austin) & I am convinced that it has helped us not to have the predicted relapse for vasculitis. I have Kitzel on it as well---just because. 
Oh, does this make me happy to hear. . . and I will continue to pray for you & our sweet Lily. Yippee! Yahoo!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a friend that has an 8 y.o. Maltese that went blind very fast too. He has been diagnosed with SARDS, an autoimmune disease. Really no treatment for it and he is now totally blind in less then a month. Your girl sounds very much like my friends dog. 
I encourage her, that he will adjust with her help and love and know your girl will too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news - I hope the steroids work for her.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Phew! What a relief. I hope that she continues to feel frisky and keeps getting better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Blindness in Dogs can occur suddenly without warning.

April, read this article through---maybe something there could be helpful!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just seeing this now and so glad that there is a ray of hope for Lily. Prayers will continue that she begins to improve with the meds.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

So sorry about what happen to Lily Poor baby! Is your Lily have diabetes? I pray for her, hope the vet find the best treatment for Lily.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

cyndrae said:


> I will show it to her.


This is the responds from Crystal:
I think that is right on. It is one thing that looks exactly like SARDS but you need further testing. ERG is the electroretinogram and that will give you an answer on sards, if its normal it can’t be sards. The CSF tap would reveal infection and the imaging CT/MRI would show tumors.

I am so happy that Lily is doing good and my prayers are with her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

April, I am so happy to read that things sound a lot more positive for Lily. I hope that the steroids and herbal meds renew Lily's eyesight ... I absolutely believe that can happen.

Thank you for the update. Prayers continue for sweet Lily.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Blindness in Dogs can occur suddenly without warning.
> 
> April, read this article through---maybe something there could be helpful!


Thank you, Sandi. Good article..Lily has been put on steroids..our vet thinks her case is due to her auto immune disease. He says she may recover some of her sight, and she may not..we should know by Monday.. thanks, again!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> This is the responds from Crystal:
> I think that is right on. It is one thing that looks exactly like SARDS but you need further testing. ERG is the electroretinogram and that will give you an answer on sards, if its normal it can’t be sards. The CSF tap would reveal infection and the imaging CT/MRI would show tumors.
> 
> I am so happy that Lily is doing good and my prayers are with her.


Thank you so much, Cindy, and for Crystal's insight as well. Lily has a history of autoimmune disease..all of her lab tests have come back fine..kidney function perfect, no diabetes, no neurological symptoms, or anything to indicate that her blindness is due to anything other then an auto immune issue. We do not feel she needs to see a specialist at this time, but if her status changes, we will consider it..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Finn said:


> So sorry about what happen to Lily Poor baby! Is your Lily have diabetes? I pray for her, hope the vet find the best treatment for Lily.


Thanks, and, no, she is not diabetic.


----------



## ameenafaruq (May 25, 2016)

Oh dear, so sorry about Lily's condition. But you need not worry, the eyes for those beautiful pooches are not as important to them as they are to us. If her ears and nose are doing perfectly fine then Lily will be alright hopefully. Just make sure theres less obstacles around the house for her and for the meantime you should keep her in an enclosed wide compartment as she gets used to moving around with sniffs and listening. My mother once had a blind Labrador from birth and it was the best therapy dog ever. Keeping Lily in my prayers


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

April, I am just reading this now. I am so sorry about the sudden onset of Lily's blindness. Glad to hear that she doesn't have any other issues though. Will be praying for Lily.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about Lily. It is amazing how well they do adjust and their other senses go into over drive.


----------

